

Show HN : My New Math Game in iOS 7 - vietnk
https://itunes.apple.com/VN/app/id880562805?mt=8
When i&#x27;m losing focus and i can make the bad mistakes with the very simple calculations. So i made this game to improve my skill to focus and calculate faster.
======
yongbi
Too easy for 1 puzzle game.

